# Eisenhorn vs. Ravenor vs. Tyrus



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I figured I would make the conflict more interesting by adding our favorite power armored, self righteous, uber-zealot Witch Hunter, Tyrus. Let's say that Tyrus is coming after Eisenhorn since Thorn is a definite radical and Ravenor is brought into the mess. Now this is including their respective retinues except with Eisenhorn and Ravenor we'll have to balance it out. 

Cherubael, Fischig, Bequin, the Distaff, Aemos, Medea and Midas Betancore + Eisenhorn vs. Kys, Nayl, Mathuin, Thonius, Swole, Frauka and Ravenor vs. Malicant (Psycho suicidal zealot warrior guy), some arco-flagellants and Tyrus. 

It isn't just physical / psychic combat since Eisenhorn could negate Ravenor with Bequin, Tyrus is obviously a beef-cake with that power armor and could rip both of them in half, and is a Witch Hunter thus knows how to deal with psykers. Frankly just slap some kind of psy-blocker or keep a blank or two (Distaff) and he's just a floating chair. Eisenhorn can use Cherubael which would make short work of everyone except maybe for Tyrus but at the same time Cherubael may be weakened due to the amount of bindings or could over-take Eisenhorn. Tyrus can rip someone in half with that power claw but he is also a blind fool and the numbers game would be against him. Ravenor has the mental game down and unchecked could fry everyone's brain easily. 

Eisenhorn is a psyker but nowhere near the power of Ravenor and none of his retinue are psychic. Kys and Swole are psykers along with that kid Zael but Frauka is also a blank like Bequin. I'm sure I missed somethings but how about a full-blown Inquisitor War? Taking into account investigation skills, resources, retinues and overall operational techniques who would win? Eisenhorn is in his heyday with his full network of resources pre-Pontius Glaw, Ravenor is in his chair with full retinue but doesn't have the approach of Eisenhorn and prefers a much more clandestine approach. Tyrus has a smaller retinue but is about as physically intimidating besides Eisenhorn (even at his old age) as a human can possibly get. But he also has the unbreakable faith and his follower(s) share the same zealotry. This can be a good and a bad thing.

My guess? Eisenhorn. Because frankly you can't defeat him. He's taken down a Chaos Titan, cut a Dreadnought in half, and has the experience on his side. His retinue may be smaller than Ravenor's but he just has that unstoppable determination plus Cherubael on his side. It would be the key factor in this. Ravenor's retinue are very strong and definitely one of the most if not the most formidable but what happens if Ravenor can't use his psychic ability? Even with his psychic capability can he defeat a daemonhost? Tyrus would blindly go after Eisenhorn due to the daemonhost stuff but would be the thorn in both Inquisitor's sides. He is also the literal 500 pound gorilla in the room and with the elaborate plans of Eisenhorn and the covert approach of Ravenor he won't even get a chance to run and gun. If Tyrus went after Ravenor due to being a psyker he just might be able to take hm down with some blanks and the right timing. 

Nayl would give it his all but besides a headshot he couldn't do much against Tyrus. Maybe if he had a tank or something. Swole and Kys would be more difficult to deal with since they are fast, lethal, smart and have psychic abilities. Even with this he could use blanks and it would be a much more difficult fight for the two ladies. Thonius wouldn't want to get his nails dirty and can't hold his own in combat against someone so formidable, Frauka would be too high on Ihlo sticks to do anything and Mathuin would be in the same boat as Nayl. Fischig would be in the same boat as both of the latter, Midas and Medea couldn't stand up to him, Bequin may be able to charm him with her looks but that wouldn't work, Aemos is a geek but Eisenhorn could take him in one on one combat. With Barbasaiter, Rune Staff and Bolt Pistol of course, but it would still be an extremely close call. With sheer will-power, determination, luck and hopefully Cherubael he would come out on top.


----------



## Frederick Destroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

nice thread. Is this a question or your own thoughts just to tell us tho? I'd personally think that Ravenor would win just because he's so damned sneaky. Still, it'd be a back stab, and I just couldn't see he and Eisenhorn fighting each other. I'd rather that they just kill chaos together again because I love them both so much.

Wait, I'm a chaos guy...take that back. I'd rather that they die trying to kill chaos and Nurgle laughs at them as he gives them both the plague.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

My pick would be Eisenhorn. Simply because he is made of awesome. A WARLORD TITAN FOR SHIT`S SAKE! How do you top that without being a god?!


----------



## Frederick Destroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

nice thread. Is this a question or your own thoughts just to tell us tho? I'd personally think that Ravenor would win just because he's so damned sneaky. Still, it'd be a back stab, and I just couldn't see he and Eisenhorn fighting each other. I'd rather that they just kill chaos together again because I love them both so much.

Wait, I'm a chaos guy...take that back. I'd rather that they die trying to kill chaos and Nurgle laughs at them as he gives them both the plague.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Waitasec, the name Tyrus is taken?

Arr, I thought I'd come up with something original. XD


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

CHerubael would be the winner, he would rip those bad boys up. He is a daemon host that has wasted several inquisitors and would have killed Eisenhorn had it not been for his own desire to take Eisenhorn with him and to be mastered by him.

Also at one point Eisenhorns resources of people were massive, about 70 or 80 and as your including Fischig and the distaff all of whom were destroyed I'm assuming its each inquisitor at their strongest. 

Hence Bequin, the distaff with Fischig (who is plain and simple awesome ) will disrupt Ravenors immense psychic prowess, and Cherubael will tear up Tyrus's retinue eisenhorn ways in and you can kiss Tyrus goodbye.

Then its just toppling the corpse from his chair.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Waitasec, the name Tyrus is taken?
> 
> Arr, I thought I'd come up with something original. XD


Yeah he's a Ordo Hereticus Witch Hunter (Fancy title) in power armor. I know he has some info in the Inquisitor games but I just threw him in for the heck of it. I've always thought that he looked badass and if not the very definition of what an Inquisitor should be in a sense. But power armor, especially used by a non-Astartes, can only go so far and how does he even investigate things? 

From what I gather he doesn't and just barges in flashing his rosette, holding public trials / executions using holy rituals, and blows things up. But in his fluff he has small amounts of resources (has his own ship) compared to Gregor and Gideon. Since there is an Inquisitor in Power armor and Terminator armor maybe Eisenhorn should think about upgrading to a Dreadnought. Could an inquisitor actually requisition that? But yeah I'd have to agree that the only thing that could stop Eisenhorn is himself.


----------

